# Why man invented  duct tape>>>



## Falcon (Jan 25, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202763511232620


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 25, 2014)

_Good one_:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------

